# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  safely drilling holes in polished porcelain tiles

## shane martin

Bathroom is just about finished being tiled with 600 x 300 vitreous polished porcelain tiles, and need to hang a hefty mirrored cabinet, Frameless Shower, heated towel rails etc etc, and dreading the drilling of all the mounting holes safely. Where do I start? What bits do I use? Procedure?? I watched my tiler drill a hole using a diamond tipped holesaw and it took forever and wanted to skate off all over the place.
All advice gratefully received.

----------


## billyj_86

use a masonry bit with the hammer function on the drill turned OFF, should give a nice clean hole

----------


## shane martin

so you've tried this method billy.... with good results? Should I use water to keep the bit cool?

----------


## GeoffW1

> use a masonry bit with the hammer function on the drill turned OFF, should give a nice clean hole

  Hi, 
I've also done it this way, on that sort of tile. I used a small size, new, masonry drill first with no hammer on. This did not skitter about so much, and I did not have to use much pressure. 
Then I used the size I needed, the same way, slow speed. It worked well on all holes. I had made sure that all tiles where I was going to drill had a complete coverage of adhesive on the back. I thought that would help to prevent cracking. 
Cheers

----------


## Scottythetiler

be very careful with masonary bits.  they are not designed for porcelain like yours. 
use a diamond bit with low constant rpm and a sponge or spray to keep it cool.  heat will make the diamonds come off the drill bit if it gets too hot. i have come across some chinese tiles that are basically to over fired they become like glass and the only thing that would drill them was this amazing kit which was very cheap when compared to name brands.  it has a suction mount guide to stop the moving around of the drill bit.   
i cant find the kit on their website bit here is another suction guide: 11-SDG SUCTION DRILL GUIDE - Diamond Blades, Drills, etc. 
some people just never learnt how to use a diamond bit properly i have seen. 
ill continue later as i am late for work now lol

----------


## Terrian

Slow drill using diamond bit, they are not expensive, a little water helps keep the bit coolish.

----------


## sdrob

when i drilled out polished porcillin tiles i used a diamond coated hole saw. started the drill on a angle to get it started and prevent it walking then slowly brought it up to 90 deg using very little pressure at a low speed... 
the other option is to drill a hole in a scrap piece of wood and clamp it in place where u want to drill as a guide.. just make sure you use water. i used a spray gun... 
just take it slow.

----------


## shane martin

all great advise guys.... thank you. I found a bit called pro ceram online. $88 for a 6mm, definitely not cheap, then went to my local tile shop and they had ones for $12 or 13 bucks. Then she said she had these kits for $120.... 4 diamond bits and a suction cup hole guide, all in a nifty little case, so I grabbed that. The guide wasn't as high tech looking as the one you referenced Scotty, but this one will definitely  help reduce the skate factor. I probably paid too much for the kit at 120, but I'm not spoilt for choice where I live.
Next thing will be installing the frameless shower screen.... sh#@%ting myself about this one. Anyone have advice on the best method for this.
Thanks once again

----------


## Scottythetiler

can you please post a pic of the kit you purchased?  i just dropped into my local shop on the way home and saw the kit i was talking about and it is just $77 and sounds the same.  its has a large blue suction cap guide and a metal case.

----------


## shane martin

> can you please post a pic of the kit you purchased?  i just dropped into my local shop on the way home and saw the kit i was talking about and it is just $77 and sounds the same.  its has a large blue suction cap guide and a metal case.

  Sounds like the exact kit Scotty.... $77 bucks you say. I'm pissed off now 'cos the 6mm and 8mm are already stuffed after only 2-3 holes. It's a small silver case about 6inches x 12 inches long with 4 bits and the large blue suction cup.
Can you let me know the name of your local shop so I have the right info to quote when I TRY TO GET MY MONEY BACK! Reluctantly they replaced the 6mm bit but were out of stock of the 8mm one. They're saying they have sold many of these kits with no one else having a problem, but if your saying they are 77 bucks.... then I'm definitely not happy. I was looking online and found a brand called Porsadrill from England and saw their videos of the product in action. Looked like the real deal and get a bathroom fitters kit landed here for under a $100. Do you think I should go for it?

----------


## cherub65

Drill speed is important, between 400 - 1000 rpm, saw this kit at local tile store looks like what you need for single fitout Tiling Tools | Australian Retailer of Tiling Tools, Tile Cutters, Tiling Equipment, Laser Levels and Diamond Tools

----------


## Scottythetiler

here is the website for the shop mate. it doesnt have the kit on there but i was in the shop the other day and they are still there. 
you need to keep the drill tip cool and use slow rpm.  if you over speed the drill bit it will remove the diamond coating on the tip.  after you finish the hole, the need to get a small screw driver or something like a sharp thin rod to poke out the centre of the hole from the drill bit.  the 6mm is hardest but the 8mm and up you should be able to just push from behind and the little pellet of tile comes out.     
there is another company in the UK called 365 drills for memory who have the same setup and are raved about over there.  they have video's on youtube i think too.

----------


## Terrian

> Sounds like the exact kit Scotty.... $77 bucks you say. I'm pissed off now 'cos the 6mm and 8mm are already stuffed after only 2-3 holes.

  I bought the drill bits I used from bunnings, 4 or 5 sizes in the packet, something like $30 for the packet. 
off hand I think I got about 10 holes before the bit was totaled, slow drill speed, water sprayed on. 
for teh tap holes I used a diamond holesaw, have done 4 holes, took bloody ages to cut the holes, as in about 10 minutes per hole again, slow speed and lots of water.

----------


## shane martin

> here is the website for the shop mate. it doesnt have the kit on there but i was in the shop the other day and they are still there. 
> you need to keep the drill tip cool and use slow rpm.  if you over speed the drill bit it will remove the diamond coating on the tip.  after you finish the hole, the need to get a small screw driver or something like a sharp thin rod to poke out the centre of the hole from the drill bit.  the 6mm is hardest but the 8mm and up you should be able to just push from behind and the little pellet of tile comes out.     
> there is another company in the UK called 365 drills for memory who have the same setup and are raved about over there.  they have video's on youtube i think too.

  I think you forgot to post the link to the website Scotty. 
I've seen the 365drills site from the UK. They look pretty damn good, and what @@@@@ me is I could have landed their kit here for less than the bloody chinese crap I got saddled with from my local.
Not happy JAN!!!
Thanks everyone

----------


## danielhobby

hi all.a handy hint is to drill a hole thru 6mm mdf with a normal drill bit the size of your selected diamond drill bit od and then stand on or hold up on wall in position.it will stop drill wander and once the grove is a mm or two deep you can take it away.

----------


## Scottythetiler

whoops sorry i did forget the link, i've been rushing on here before work.  Tilers Trade Shop - Tilers supplies and tiling tools for tradesmen needing screeds, trowels, floats, Grout Boats, saws, blades, cutters, grout, glue, sealers or anything to do with tiling!  Drilling porcelain tiles with diamond tile drill bit granite holesaws

----------


## Dwyer

I cheated and went through the grout for the shower screen & door stop. The towel rack was originally two ceramic ends but the **$# racks rusted so I had to rip them out later, luckily had a couple of tiles still under the house, put the new towel rack in over the top as the tiles ended half way up the wall so there's another option. 
To go slow enough not to heat up you could try an old hand winding drill, still dampening as you go. Might be easier to start chipping into the glaze too without sliding all over the place. If you've got another set of hands around I'd get them to put some riggers gloves on and guide under the drill bit against the tile til you get a start. 
Good luck with it. :Wink:

----------


## shane martin

> whoops sorry i did forget the link, i've been rushing on here before work.  Tilers Trade Shop - Tilers supplies and tiling tools for tradesmen needing screeds, trowels, floats, Grout Boats, saws, blades, cutters, grout, glue, sealers or anything to do with tiling!  Drilling porcelain tiles with diamond tile drill bit granite holesaws

  Thanks for the link Scotty. I have informed my local tile shop of the cheaper price for this kit and they have said they'll replace the worn out bits, and work something out regarding the "Kit price" so that's a start. 
For the record guys.... these core drill bits actually do the job well when "new". Not having any trouble with skating as the included suction cup guide works a treat. My complaint is the fact you only get a couple of holes done before you need to throw it and start again with a newy.
Learning sooooooo much with this reno..... :Annoyed:

----------


## Scottythetiler

if used properly the core style drill bits will last 100 holes.  mine are just starting to feed worn after a year!  they will die in one hole if they are drilled too fast or get too hot.

----------


## shane martin

> if used properly the core style drill bits will last 100 holes.  mine are just starting to feed worn after a year!  they will die in one hole if they are drilled too fast or get too hot.

  good to know Scotty ...... thanks for all the info mate.

----------

